# FTP PASV Problem



## Luggi (13. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe seit gestern ein Problem mich mit (egal welchen) FTP-Server zu verbinden. Es passiert immer das gleiche:
Das FTP Log bleibt mehrere Sekunden lang bei "PASV" hängen und wirft dann ein Error.

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem Log:


```
Status:	Der Server unterstützt keine Nicht-ASCII-Zeichen.
Status:	Verbunden
Status:	Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Befehl:	PWD
Antwort:	257 "/" is the current directory
Befehl:	TYPE I
Antwort:	200 Type set to I
Befehl:	PASV
Fehler:	Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung
Fehler:	Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden
```

Hier einige Fakten und was ich Probiert habe:
- alle Firewalls + Antivirenprogramme deaktiviert (Hab Kaspersky sogar deinstalliert)
- verschiedene FTP-Server ausprobiert, Problem besteht bei jedem
- Es tritt auf jedem PC (Windows/Linux getestet) auf der am Router klemmt
- Router ist ein TP-Link WR1043ND
- FTP Listing ging ein mal mit dem Router, jetzt nicht mehr, Problem ist seit gestern aufgetreten...
- Router wurde resetted, brachte keine Lösung...

Jetzt bin ich echt ratlos. Liegt es evtl. am Modem? Das kann ich mir definitiv nicht vorstellen...

Ich brauche FTP und stehe jetzt total auf dem Schlauch. Habt ihr eine Idee was da noch los sein kann?

Grüße, Andreas


----------

